# Professional Skin Care Line



## Araylan (Jun 17, 2008)

This is proving to be a harder decision than I thought it would be. I'm a licensed aesthetician and I just switched salons. My biggest problem is finding a skin care line. I don't even know where to begin. I've been (unsuccessfully)  trying to look around online and get some information.

For those of you that have been through all of this fun stuff, how did you find product information? Did you get samples, what resources did you use, and what did you end up with? I've only been in the business for about a little over a year so I need as much advice as I can get including what brands you like and why.

Hmm...I just heard some very nasty thunder so I'm going to cut this post short and turn the computer off. I really appreciate any help. Thanks!!

-beth


----------



## Babycakes (Jun 21, 2008)

Is it a line that you have to put out the funds for? If not,dermalogica is a great option.They have wonderful products,with so many benefits.Learning the products is also pretty easy with their system,and they have a great technique "face mapping" which makes it easy to address skin concerns,and recommend products for retail.HTH!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 22, 2008)

I was also going to suggest dermalogica


----------



## COBI (Jun 22, 2008)

My cousin owns a spa, and she carries (and loves) the dermalogica line.


----------

